

Ask HN: Free Monitoring tools other than Pingdom? - dawie

I am looking for a free hosted Web Site monitoring service. I only need to monitor 1 website and I don't need any special features. Is there a service where basic monitoring is free?
======
nickb
Give this a try: <http://mon.itor.us/>

~~~
vaksel
yeah I use that too

------
gaoshan
Siteuptime offers free monitoring for 1 site: <http://siteuptime.com/>

I've used it for 2 years and it has never failed me. Great for one, single
site.

------
nreece
Have a look at:

HostTracker: <http://host-tracker.com>

Hyperspin: <http://www.hyperspin.com>

------
fossb
If you want anything more than just monitor if your site is alive, like
knowing if it changes (or if your domain , host, whois, etc changes), try:
<http://sucuri.net/?page=nbi>

(network-based integrity monitoring)

------
danohuiginn
<http://uptime.openacs.org/uptime/>

[Can't remember where I discovered this, possibly through HN. I've been using
it for a while and it works well, although my needs are pretty basic]

------
moomerman
I have a project I've been working on for a while, it's in public beta and
should fit your requirements as is. <http://pingy.moocode.com/>

------
soundsop
<http://www.montastic.com/>

Been using it for a few years for monitoring my personal website.

------
jmcdonald
Try : <http://www.websitehawk.com>

3 free monitors plus a pagerank check.

------
ajju
Alertfox is great. I think their basic service is free. I got a free pro
account via TechCrunch when they launched.

------
tripngroove
If you happen to be using EC2 or Slicehost, cloudkick(.com) has easy, free
monitoring.

------
jemerick
<http://aremysitesup.com/>

------
luckyland
slap this on a host external to your monitored infrastructure:
<http://github.com/dustin/whatsup/tree/master>

------
mvardany
check also <http://www.monitis.com> which is not free but has very cheap
prices for the offered stuff

